# Atwood crappie



## tinfisher (Mar 25, 2012)

Went to atwood today to try to get a boat full of crappies or a saugeye or 2. But nothing at all. I think my method is all wrong this time of year its too early yet. My main method is trolling a white jig or hot n tot in a couple favorite spots. What am i doin wrong? Too early to troll i assume. I even tried throwin around some brush and rocks along the bank to get a bite. Talked to 2 old fellas at the 212 ramp who said they only caught 2 all day. They even offered me the rest of thers minnows but i forgot my bucket. Anyway thanks for any advice


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Should be ideal time to troll for Crappie. Might have been just one of those days. Can I ask how deep of water you were fishing? I usually target spawning areas in that 6-15fow range w/ Rapala Floaters and small spoons for trolling


----------



## tinfisher (Mar 25, 2012)

I was mostly trolling at 12 to 15 ft of water most spots. Fish finder was showing fish shallower though. Its hard for me to switch baits my jigs and hot n tots r my most reliable.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Right. Hmmm. Sounds like you did exactly what I would do. The only other thing I can think of is how long were you leads when trolling? An approximate estimate. You said you saw some fish in shallower water. And typically hot n tots dive to fairly deeper levels when trolled on longer leads. 30+back. I just know from experiance that when trolling. Fish won't typically swim down after baits. I usually run my lures right through those fish on the fish finder or just above them. But you also trolled w/ a jig. Which guessing was probably 1/4 or 1/8oz? Shouldn't dive more than a couple ft. which is right where those fish would've been. Hope all this helps a bit. Crappie along w/ all panfish can be tough to get at times. Just gotta stick with it. God Bless and Good Luck


----------



## tinfisher (Mar 25, 2012)

Leads? Im a little confused. My experience with hot n tots is they dive to right around 12 ft when trolled with. And my jigs are 1/8 oz. Then switched to a 1/4 to see if that helped


----------



## tinfisher (Mar 25, 2012)

Probly go back to atwood friday after work to try some trollin before dark. Hope the fish r biting.


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

It's nothing you did wrong

I fished there last Thursday and on saturday. Same thing for me. I tried EVERYTHING. I was prefishing for the crappie tourney there this coming sat......but it was pointless. I tried shallow, deep, showed TONS of fish on the finder but got very few bites no matter what I tried. I was throwing all sorts of jigs and plastics like everywhere else I fished, no live bait, but everyone I talked to using live didn't do them any good either. I have no problem catching crappie at any other lake, but Atwood has me stumped. I caught 1 dink in 14 hours of fishing. I first thought it was just me. 

I think the weather has things all messed up. You did nothing wrong by trying trolling.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I too think it is weather related. These dang cold fronts and temps going up and down daily has the fish shaking their heads as well. By Sat, I hope after the warmer trend forecasted the bite should be a little better. CC are fishing the EBCC event.


----------



## sheephead (Mar 31, 2012)

good luck on that crappie tournament fellas. Me and my dad have fished atwood 4 weekends in a row now and haven't caught a dozen over nine inches,but we're not targeting them specifically. We've been pullin jigs on bottom for saugs.There seems to be a fair amount of crappies there but most we catch are 6 to 8 inches. Was there Sunday and they seemed to be holding in 10 fow.Like I said we go for saugs. Post results on tournament and let us know how you did.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

"showed TONS of fish on the finder". I don't have a boat yet, and thus not a fish finder but just curious how you can determine (or have a decent guess) that the fish you see on the finder are crappie? Is it based on numbers you see, how they are stacked, size on the finder? I'll need some lessons if I am fortunate to get one soon.


----------



## eyecatcher (Mar 23, 2006)

Any idea of what the water temp is?


----------



## tinfisher (Mar 25, 2012)

Hopefully i can make it friday after work to try my luck on some crappie and eyes! The water temp saturday was showing 54 degrees by my depth finder.


----------



## sheephead (Mar 31, 2012)

54 to 56 temps dpends what end of lake. dam ends cooler. We've tossed jigs at shore for eyes and hav'nt got bit by saugs or craps so far,but caught a few gills and bass near shore. Also flipped jig at dead wood and brush with no success,but that doesnt mean other people haven't got bit.good luck


----------



## tinfisher (Mar 25, 2012)

Yea i agree with evrryone else this weather has them all messed up. Thats gotta be it


----------



## sheephead (Mar 31, 2012)

what ramp do the crappie tourney guys use this saturday?


----------



## Grizzlybear (Feb 24, 2012)

Fished Atwood Sat. with my daugters boyfriend with live bait. Between the two of us we caught 100 Crappie only one legal. Spillway and lake.


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

sheephead said:


> what ramp do the crappie tourney guys use this saturday?


the Dam ramp, but it's small club.....you don't have to worry about it being packed like the bass tourney's.


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

Bluegillin' said:


> "showed TONS of fish on the finder". I don't have a boat yet, and thus not a fish finder but just curious how you can determine (or have a decent guess) that the fish you see on the finder are crappie? Is it based on numbers you see, how they are stacked, size on the finder? I'll need some lessons if I am fortunate to get one soon.


 No clue what kind they were....it just showed tons of them. I know some color finders you can tell if they are catfish or not, but other than that, no way to tell for sure until you start catchin then you can assume others in that area are the same for the most part.


----------



## sheephead (Mar 31, 2012)

thanks crappiecat, you read my mind. I was wondering if it was gona be crazy out there saturday. Can anybody come and watch the weigh-in? If so what time? I'd like to see what's hauled in.


----------



## tinfisher (Mar 25, 2012)

Suppose to get some rain on saturday. Will that have any affect on tournament?


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Bluegillin' said:


> "showed TONS of fish on the finder". I don't have a boat yet, and thus not a fish finder but just curious how you can determine (or have a decent guess) that the fish you see on the finder are crappie? Is it based on numbers you see, how they are stacked, size on the finder? I'll need some lessons if I am fortunate to get one soon.


Not trying to highjack thread, just helping. From my experience and a lot of studying and catching. Usually crappie suspend vertical in the water column and show up as such on the finder. Bass seem more horizontal and deeper toned, as catfish are always a certain color on my finder due to the scaleless skin(so i've read and seen videos). As far as other species, i don't fish alot for them so not sure, except stripers...and you just know when you see them


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Rain wILL not effect the tournament unless it is accompanied by lightning. As my partner says the fish are already wet but I don't want to put our guys in any danger while in an aluminum boat.


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

sheephead said:


> thanks crappiecat, you read my mind. I was wondering if it was gona be crazy out there saturday. Can anybody come and watch the weigh-in? If so what time? I'd like to see what's hauled in.


Heck yes anyone can go......public ramp. 4 oclock weigh-in. Don't mind Tim's loud mouth....he's the short loud one. bttmline


----------



## tinfisher (Mar 25, 2012)

I would be interested in joining in this crappie club and tourney. But the only time ive ever caught crappie its been trolling usually. Maybe caught a few now and again casting.


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

tinfisher said:


> I would be interested in joining in this crappie club and tourney. But the only time ive ever caught crappie its been trolling usually. Maybe caught a few now and again casting.


Check out the site in bttmline's sig. you'd be more than welcome to join and fish any of the tourney's! you can use any legal method and yes even minnows are allowed. Most of the guys don't use live bait, but it's allowed.


----------



## tinfisher (Mar 25, 2012)

I think i need to practice other methods before i join. Ive only trolled for them in the past. What are some things to look for when not trolling to find crappies? Also i dont think i would be able to fish the unlimited horsepower lakes. I got a little 14 ft jon boat with a 6 hp johnson and needless to say id be swimmin if a big wake hit me lol.


----------



## Mduell (Feb 1, 2012)

Tin fisher I too have a very shallow 14' boat with I'll bet the same 6 hp motor or a trolling motor.. All our fishing brothers go by so fast they do not harm us. Plus the fact there is a lot of common courtesy amongst the catcher men. Now the skiers...watch out for them...also watch out for pleasure boaters showing off to their girlfriends...other than that our little boats go where the bigger boats can't. We just get their slower.


----------



## tinfisher (Mar 25, 2012)

the wave from there wake is what scares me. i had one hit me last week that was inches from comin over the sides


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

tinfisher said:


> I think i need to practice other methods before i join. Ive only trolled for them in the past. What are some things to look for when not trolling to find crappies? Also i dont think i would be able to fish the unlimited horsepower lakes. I got a little 14 ft jon boat with a 6 hp johnson and needless to say id be swimmin if a big wake hit me lol.


 Most of the time trees are good to fish, but times slow trolling jigs or jig/minnow out off the deeper ends of trees can be good too. I know what ya mean about the wakes, but most of the time you'd be ok. Sometimes you just have to position your boat to take the wave. I have a 15 ft Sea Nymph that isn't a real deep boat.......if a big wake/wave hits me from the side I get off balance too. 

I fish them alone, but I'll keep you in mind if you'd be interested in fishin with me. I don't think I'm gonna make it to Atwood because of how bad I've been doing, but I'll be hittin some of the other tourney's. It's a small group....only 6 boats at the last one, but good group of guys. I've learned more from the tourney's I've fished BSing with the guys afterwards than i learn on my own. I'm really tryin to learn the crappie game, and most people are surprised how much there is to it. Most people only think of the easy spring bite.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Tin fisher, That is what this club is about, LEARNING, Most of us will help you in anyway we can. Ask and learn, I'll do anything to help anyone learn. I am by no means a pro but do practice what I preach about helping out another angler.


----------



## tinfisher (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for the invite crappiecat! Definitly get ahold of me id like to tag along.

Fish atwood this evening from about 5-8. Tried trolling and fishing some cover. Had several bites trolling. They would nibble but they wouldnt commit. The lake was enjoyable anyway! And they put the docks in......


----------



## sheephead (Mar 31, 2012)

So what was the biggest slab of atwood crappie tourney? The suspense is killing me! Maybe a fish Ohio or bigger?! I couldn't get out fishin today but gonna hit it tomorrow.


----------



## tinfisher (Mar 25, 2012)

Yea id like to know too. Hope everyone did well


----------



## sparkman (Dec 18, 2004)

Apparently the tournament guys at Atwood did not do well. No one is saying anything.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Atwood has always been one of the most difficult lakes for me. 
When fishing for crappies if the slip bobber and minnow around trees and submerged structure don't work, I'll try trolling beetle spins.That allows me to cover water fast. When I catch a crappie, I'll throw out the marker and then circle back and try the minnows and bobber again and fan cast the beetle spin. 
As a last resort lindy rig a floating jig with a minnow and drift your specific areas.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> So what was the biggest slab of atwood crappie tourney? The suspense is killing me! Maybe a fish Ohio or bigger?! I couldn't get out fishin today but gonna hit it tomorrow.


Check out bttmline's website. The results are posted there.

http://www.easternbuckeyecrappieclub.com/atwoodresults.htm


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry guys, Very busy at our embroidery shop right now. Ball season and sucking up so I can go get some reef walleyes Thursday. Big Slab was an 11 7/8 white. It was the toughest days I have had in a long time. Like Lewzer said, Atwood is a hard lake to figure out anyway. Temps have been going in the wrong direction for a week. This week should help. Anyone ever want to fish let me know, I will try to help anyone. Seneca is next and since the water was down so low this winter it will also be a challenge.


----------



## sheephead (Mar 31, 2012)

hey bttmline, did all the boats in tourney bring in a limit? and how many is a limit for your club on Atwood? Just wondering if all boats were able to catch that many at 9in and up. That lake is tough with the length limit(for me anyway) lots of 6in to 8 7/8in.


----------



## tinfisher (Mar 25, 2012)

Bttmline id like to get together and fish sometime maybe i can learn me somethin


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

sheephead said:


> hey bttmline, did all the boats in tourney bring in a limit? and how many is a limit for your club on Atwood? Just wondering if all boats were able to catch that many at 9in and up. That lake is tough with the length limit(for me anyway) lots of 6in to 8 7/8in.


7 fish limit on any lake for the tourney's. 

I'm headed to Seneca to "prefish" this weekend. Will be my second trip there ever so I'm hoping I don't hit anything not being familiar with the lake


----------

